# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Гурваштака

## Алексей Т

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны!
Спасибо большое Вам за ваши ответы на форуме, Ваши ответы очень помогают многим преданным.
Благодаря им мне становится многое яснее и понятнее. 

В Гурваштаке Ш?р?лы Виш?вана?тха Чакраварт? Т?ха?кура , поется:

"йасйа праса?да?д бхагават-праса?до
йасйа?праса?да?т на гатих? куто ’пи
дхйа?йам? стувам?с тасйа йаш?ас три-сандхйам?
ванде гурох? ш?р?-чаран?а?равиндам"

Меня интересует значение строчки три -сандхйам, 
 Если это касается преданного, который получил 2 посвящение( Брахманическую инициацию , то мне все понятно, он в 3 раза в день, настраивается на гуру через Гаятри мантру!

Какое значение имеет это строчка для преданного у которого нет 2 посвящения? 
Получается мы должны памятовать 3 раза в день о Гуру, как это практически выглядит? Что нужно повторять? 

Утренний блок это Гурваштака и Гуру Вандана, а в обед и вечером что мы поем для гуру?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если мы три раза в день склоняемся перед Божествами, мы произносим Гуру-пранаму. Если мы три раза в день предлагаем пищу, мы опять же делаем это через Гуру-пранаму. Поэтому не только поворяющие Гаятри могут трижды в день вспоминать о Гуру.

----------

